# UV resin



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Do any of you like to use UV resin on your flies? I've been using clear cure goo lately, my only complaint is it seems to feel a little bit sticky. I even tried buying a stronger uv light but it didn't help. It still works great though, especially making these shrimp and crab eyes. Have any of you tried the loon uv products? I'm wondering if it's any better.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

You can wipe off with alcohol and will reduce sticky feel. or cover the resin with glycerin and cure through glycerin. Resins have a air inhibited layer and you need to block the oxygen from the surface.

Joe


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I have tried both. There are a few resins that cure tack free. That being said I have found that I really like Loon UV Fly Finish Thin. I found it on sale on intheriffle.com on clearance. I bought some and used it and promptly bought two more bottles.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'll order a bottle of the loon to try, and also I'll try the alcohol. I also just ordered the uv powders by loon to make different color eyes, we will see how they look in a few days. I'm anxious to see how my crabs will look with colored eyes


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I use the Loon UV thick for making eyes. It does everything I need it to do. I don't use it to build heads though. It's too expensive and Sally Hansens works just as well. When I make colored eyes, I just break up some cheap glittery eye shadow that I got from Walgreens and mix it into the UV resin. If I add too much then the eyes will get tacky, but that's about the only time the Loon stuff gets tacky on me. I'll have to try out the alcohol trick


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Get a small can of PVA (Poly Vinyl Alcohol). It is used as both a mold release agent, and as a surface sealant to force gelcoat to cure fully (the non-selfwaxing kind). It will seal a surface from air/humidity and allow it to fully cure, then washes off with a mild dish detergent like Dawn. Good stuff for all kinds of molding and resin working. West Marine Supply should have it, maybe even Home Depot.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

That crab is ridiculous.


----------

